# Genesis G90 earns 2017 Consumer Guide Automotive Best Buy Award



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Consumer Guide® Automotive recently named the Genesis G90 premium luxury sedan to their 2017 Best Buy list. To determine the winners of this award, Consumer Guide Automotive editors test drive and thoroughly evaluate more than 100 new vehicles in the American market each year. The exclusive list of vehicles receiving a Best Buy Award, earns the publication***8217;s highest ranking.

***8220;We are humbled by this recognition. It represents the manifestation of our goal for unparalleled success of the G90 in the premium large car class,***8221; said Erwin Raphael, general manager of Genesis in the U.S. ***8220;We worked hard to ensure the G90 delivers sleek design and dynamic performance, coupled with world-class technology and the highest levels of refinement. We are honored that our flagship model is recognized for surpassing expectations.***8221;

Launched in October 2016, the G90 is quickly distinguishing itself in the prestigious premium luxury car segment. It features a choice of two engine options, an uncompromised level of standard advanced safety technology, plus best-in-class standard luxury amenities. The G90 also includes the first-ever Amazon Alexa skill that allows owners to send remote voice commands to their vehicles through an Alexa-enabled device and Genesis Connected Services.

Offering two distinct cutting-edge performance options, customers can select an all-new powerful 3.3-liter twin-turbocharged V6 or an available 5.0-liter V8 GDI engine. Both engines are available with the advanced H-TRAC® AWD system.

The G90 also comes with world-class safety technologies. This comprehensive suite of advanced standard safety innovations works to minimize risk and maximize protection for the driver, passenger and other drivers:

Standard Advanced Safety & Technology Highlights:

Automatic Emergency Braking (AEB) with Pedestrian Detection
Driver Attention Alert (DAA)
Smart Blind Spot Detection (SBSD) with Rear Cross-Traffic Alert (RCTA)
Lane Keep Assist (LKA) and Lane Departure Warning (LDW)
Dynamic Bending Light (DBL) and High Beam Assist (HBA)
Pre-active seat belt and nine airbags
Smart Cruise Control with Stop/Start
Electronic Parking Brake with Automatic Vehicle Hold
Multi-view and forward-view cornering camera
Front and rear parking sensors

*Check out our G90 verses BMW 740i driving review here!*

*Hyundai posts record October sales. Read about that here!*


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

Good for Hyundai. If I were to buy a car that wasn't German, it would have to be the Lexus LS460. Hyundai is a great car and all but can't look at it as premium luxury.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Hyundai may not have the prestige of the German brands but the top of the line Hyundai/Genesis models are definitely luxury cars,


----------



## TL2E90 (May 20, 2005)

Its not Hyundai. Its Genesis. 
And yes G90 is a formidable machine. Personally i had to choose between 2017 G90 and 2016 7 series and I went with G90 because the interior looks more luxurious and the cabin is quieter. Also the reliability played a major role in my decision.
Obviously it does not have the same engine power but i couldn't car less as all I was looking was a luxury sedan.
I still think the BMW is a fantastic machine but right know the gap between these luxury brands is narrowed to the point where is very hard to make a decision...


----------

